# Conveyor belts for stall mats?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It seems like they would not be thick enough to work unless you had a solid base to put them on. If you had sand, stone, gravel base I am guessing it will still shift around underneath.


No idea where you would get them. Have you tried googling it?


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I posted before about using worn out conveyor belts as stall/aisle mats before.

My former barn owner got hers from the fruit packing house in my town, they would have otherwise been thrown out as they had no tread left on them.

If the ground you're putting them on shifts easily, like sand, as said before, mats probably aren't the best idea. But if you have a solid dirt base, they may work. Best of luck!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I use some old conveyor mats for mats in my trailer. They work great. My friend who use to work for the DOT (dept. of Transportation) was able to get them free for me.

Rhonda


----------



## horselover22 (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree, I wouldn't use conveyor belts. They're not thick or strong enough. I'd use rubber mats for your stall and have pea gravel underneath to keep the stall floor level and for drainage. 

I got some at triton barns, found them while reading an post on their blog abt stall mats. You can check out their stall mats on their website too. It's www. tritonbarns.com - might be quicker then going to the blog. But if u want to read some posts, u can get to the blog thru the website. Hope that helps. Let me know if you have any questions. Edna


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would not go with conveyer belts. I would go for horse stall mats. They are a pain when you have to move them, but I've actually found that two people with plyers can drag stall mats with ease.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I boarded at a place that used conveyer belts. One night my horse somehow got her leg stuck between & under the strips of mats & ended up with a broken leg. She turned out OK (only fractured the splint bone) but she suffered a long & painful recovery that could have been avoided. 
Please go with something made for use in stalls.


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Stall mats will pay for themselves in about a year. The best investment you'll ever make. Put down about 4 inches of stone dust or what many people call screenings, very fine stuff and wet it down well then rent a tamper and tamp it down. It dries as hard as concrete but drains very well. then get your mats. Mine ran $35 for a 4x8 foot. They can be cut to fit. After that you only need enough bedding, sawdust or shavings to cover the wet spots. The savings in bedding will pay for your mats, believe me, that plus the less work was worth it to me.


----------

